# Slovene: many a bird was caught in nets



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Imam nekaj težav z razumevanjem naslednjega:
_
"The hemp grew up and was made into cord, and of the cords nets were made, and many a bird was caught in nets made out of that very hemp."_

Ok, torej gre za konopljo, ki je zrastla ... ne razumem pa tistega naprej. Da se je oblikovala v vrvi, iz teh pa nastala mreža v katero so se ujele ptice? Ali pa je potrebno konopljo zvezati, kakor npr. hmelj in je govora o tistih vrveh? Ni v redu, kajne?

Prosim za pomoč.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Iz konoplje so naredili vrv, iz vrvi pa mreže, v katere so se kasjneje ujele ptice (zakaj in kako pa mi iz tega konteksta ni jasno). Iz konoplje pogosto izdelujejo vrvi.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala za prispevek.
Tudi sama sem med drugim razmišljala v tej smeri, a enako kot tebi mi ni jasno zakaj in kako so se ujele ptice. Zdi se mi namreč, da bi se naj ptice ujele kar na polju, vrvi in mrež pa niso mogli narediti tam, daj so morali konopljo posekati ali požeti (ne vem kateri izraz je pravilen). Sicer pa nikjer ne piše, da se je ujetje dogajalo na polju, kajne? 
Hvala.


----------



## sokol

Sorry for writing in English, *cat*, but my Slovene isn't quite good enough to explain. 

This sentence:
_"The hemp grew up and was made into cord, and of the cords nets were made, and many a bird was caught in nets made out of that very hemp."_
is just a rather poetic way to tell the story of hemp: it grew up, was made into cord, and those were used to make nets, and birds were caught in them - that is, if you cut out everything in between this would mean "the birds were caught by that very hemp which grew up on those fields".

Possibly the birds were mentioned before as having been flying over those fields of hemp.

So the sense of this sentence is quite clear and easy:
- hemp grew up;
- and was used to make cord;
- cords were used to make a net;
- the net was used to catch birds;
- or cut the long story short: hemp was used to catch birds. 

What is so difficult about this sentence is that it is poetic - and should be translated to Slovenian accordingly. (I couldn't even risk an attempt. )

(Or well, I will:
"Konopljo je zrastla, iz tega pa so naredili vrv, in iz vrvi mreže, ter nekoliko ptice so se najele v tej."
What do you say? Surely awful as far as style is concerned.  The meaning anyway only will become clear by context.)


----------



## trance0

sokol said:


> (Or well, I will:
> "Konoplj*a* je zrastla, iz *nje* pa so naredili vrv, in iz vrvi mreže, *in* *marsikatera *ptic*a* se *je* *u*jel*a* *vanje*."
> What do you say? Surely awful as far as style is concerned.  The meaning anyway only will become clear by context.)



All in all, a pretty good attempt at translating this not to easy sentence. But I am no writer, so I will leave it to the people who are more qualified for this.

P.S.: Maybe the final part would be better translated like this: '... in iz vrvi mreže, v te/katere (pa) se je ujela marsikatera/*prenekatera* ptica.'


----------



## pikabu

Moj poskus prevoda bi bil (prevod Trance0-ja ne zajema zadnjega dela): 

Konoplja je zrasla,(in) iz nje so spletli vrv, iz vrvi so naredili mreže ter (in) prenekatera ptica se je ujela v mreže, narejene iz prav te konoplje. 

Ad1) Mislim, da se vrv plete.
Ad2)"Prenekatera" se mi zdi izredno dober prevod.
Ad3) Hud problem je povezava teh prirednih odvisnikov. 
Ad4) Verjetno je vredno razmisliti o tem, ali je boljše "iz prav te konoplje" (bolj poetično) ali "prav iz te konoplje".


----------



## *cat*

Zanimivo. In *sokol*, you're doing great, but if I may:
"Konoplja je zrastla, iz nje so naredili vrv, in iz vrvi mreže, ter marsikatera/prenekatera ptica se je ujela vanje." 

Moj končni stavek pa je tak:
"Ko je konoplja zrastla, so iz nje naredili vrvi, iz vrvi pa mreže in marsikatera ptica se je ujela v mrežo iz prav tiste konoplje."


----------



## *cat*

*cat* said:


> Zanimivo. In *sokol*, you're doing great, but if I may:
> "Konoplja je zrastla, iz nje so naredili vrv, in iz vrvi mreže, ter marsikatera/prenekatera ptica se je ujela vanje."
> 
> Moj končni stavek pa je tak:
> "Ko je konoplja zrastla, so iz nje naredili vrvi, iz vrvi pa mreže in marsikatera ptica se je ujela v mrežo iz prav tiste konoplje."



Se opravičujem za dva prispevka.


----------



## sokol

*cat* said:


> Moj končni stavek pa je tak:
> "Ko je konoplja zrastla, so iz nje naredili vrvi, iz vrvi pa mreže in marsikatera ptica se je ujela v mrežo iz prav tiste konoplje."


I like this one very much even though it is going  slightly beyond a literal translation. 

Some think that translations should stick as closely to the original as possible but in my opinion you need to be a little bit more creative with sentences like that.


----------



## trance0

I agree, cat`s translation is excellent. Maybe 'prenekatera' is truly stylistically better than 'marsikatera' in this context though.


----------



## *cat*

I wouldn't make it without you!
Thanks so much!

*trance0*, you're right. "Prenekatera" is much better.


----------

